# Monster Mud Question



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*What can you tell me about monster mud?
I read about it last night but not much info.*


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

joint compound and paint: directions smear on fabric like burlap


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

i dipthe burlap in the compound and squeez out the rest to get it in the burlap---what a mess,,,,,i used 5 gal. of joint compound to 1 gal paint and mix it all together, then did the burlap thing and put it on my frame of chicken wire, let dry and add the highlights or shadows the clear coated the hole thing with clear paint or polyuerathan to protect it (rain is not your friend)


----------



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

Here is the link to one of the more popular sources of MM props and info about MM iteslf. Wear old clothes and lay down lots of plastic and get ready to git really covered in MM. :devil: 
http://www.terrorsyndicate.com/tsp_mm.html


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

gloss paint helps to prevent cracks.
make sure you seal the crap out of it.
wear latex gloves... saves a lot of time washing up.
make sure you're chicken wire is tight and stiff (you can't push it in otherwise it will give and the MM will crack.
it can be painted after it's dryed.
all i can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*Oh so good for placing over chicken wire frames? cool...why mix with paint though?*


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

Mixing the paint does alot - saves time, you can add more or less for effect, and dries better than putting it over the mudd itself.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

oh so just for color? kk


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

*Monster Mud*

Make sure you mix the paint and joint compound really well. I got a attachment from the paint dept of Home Depot that makes my drill into a high powered cake mixer works great. You want to mix until there is no white compound left. I work with a little at a time transferring the compound and paint into another empty 5 gallon pail as I need it. Remember to use a dark shade of paint cause when dry it is alot lighter in color.
Also depending on what you plan to build, make sure you have room for storage cause full MM figures can be heavy and bulky. And just like everyone else will tell you polyurethane the hell out of it just fill the bath tub up with Polyurethane and soak that sucker..lol j/k Hope that helps Later :jol:


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*Yeah great help thanks!
Does black turn dark gray? And, with the polyurethane, thats the sealer to protect it from water right? So it should take 2 coats or just one?*


----------



## BadOleRoss (Oct 7, 2006)

Yes, the black will turn a shade of gray. As far as the poly goes I think that is an optional step. I have several MM props that I have had for about 6 years. They are left out the entire month of October and not suffered any il effect from rain. They do have a tendancy to soften up a little when they get really rained on good but they harden right back up the first sunny day. If you do want to poly them just use a water based poly and a garden sprayer. Makes it easy to apply and clean up and will provide a little extra protection. It is a mess to work with. I suggest getting the 5 gallon of compound and 1 gallon of paint and transferring them into a larger buket that will hold both. A pet store that sells saltwater stuff should have salt buckets with resealable lids lying around. They hold 6-7 gallons. You will need the drill attachement for sure.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Cool thanks. Yeah Ill try that and maybe see if I can find a big bucket.


----------



## BadOleRoss (Oct 7, 2006)

If you cant find a big bucket just remove 1/4 of the compound and 1/4 of the paint and set it aside.....If you need some dirertions on a project or 2 and have a fax machine let me know and i wil send you some.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

sweet k thanks4 the help peops


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

How long will mixture last in the bucket even though its sealed, will it separate like paint or dry up?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

i still have my mix from last sept and went to check on it looks fine to me


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

cool thanks pyro,
now have you or anyone else tried that castin craft resin spray over MM..?


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

whats castin craft resin spray?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I think it is a type of like poly clear..
here the site for it
http://www.tapplastics.com/shop/product.php?pid=78

was reading up on something else and saw the spray so was just wondering how it worked or if you could use it to seal the MM.. compared to something else.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

oh nice i want some!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

never used MM so here goes?
can MM be thinned out? if so with what?
what kind of paint do you mix with it?
can you use a stain instead of paint to mix in it?
how long to dry and is it carveable..something like a clay?
can you use it on something like a great stuff made object will it melt it?
i'm guessing you can add a texture like sand maybe?
i think thats it for now


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Lilly said:


> never used MM so here goes?
> can MM be thinned out? if so with what?
> what kind of paint do you mix with it?
> can you use a stain instead of paint to mix in it?
> ...


OK, Lilly....here's what I know....
Can be thinned, either by adding more paint, or can be thinned with water....(Why would you want it thinner? do you have a specific application in mind?)

I don't know about using stain....I guess if it is a waterbased stain, then it would mix alright, otherwise, I just don't know.

Use latex paint, the cheaper the better.....oops paint marked down is good, and you can add your own tint by using cheapo acrylic( or have the store mix in some tint)

drying time depends on how thick you apply it, but be patient! It is somewhat carvable if you want to scratch in some detiails, but this is not it's primary purpose....think of it like a fabric stiffener or a texture coating....

It will not harm greatstuff at all, since it is waterbased.

Adding sand as a texture would work out fine...it all depends on what you are making and what you want the final prop to look like...be creative....try new things....maybe you'll come up with the next fantastic method ( but be sure to share your results so we can steal it)


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Cant wait till I have a bigger place so I can start using monster mud, looks so fun!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks Dave,
I'm not quite sure what I am going to do yet. Have a few ideas though.
Yeah i guess experimenting is the best way to go.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Make sure you wear gloves, especially if you have sensitive skin... this stuff is HELL on your skin. Addictive... but bad for the hands..LOL


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

Also wear a mask when sanding....read the small print on the back its quite frightening. All that dust i have breathed in over the years and about a month ago i decide to read the fine print YiKEs!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

K thanks for the pointers. Yeah masks seem to be good these days since people are really coming out saying, "Oh, my Cancer? Yeah I never wore a mask when I..."


----------

